
Amazon.com App Released | Just Another iPhone Blog - IanJ323
http://justanotheriphoneblog.com/wordpress/2008/12/03/amazoncom-app-released/
======
streety
I realise you were just copying the page title but it would have been better
if you had ditched the "Just Another iPhone Blog" text from the title. It's
just duplicating what's automatically available in quotes at the end of every
submission.

~~~
IanJ323
ok, will do in the future. thanks

------
jgrahamc
Amazon.com has information about the application on their web site at
<http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000291661>

------
jgrahamc
Does anyone know why the seller is listed as "Reinke LLC" and not Amazon.com?

